# Validation error



## Sanix (26. Jun 2007)

Ich erhalte immer einen Validierungsfehler bei folgendem Komponenten:

			<h:selectOneMenu converter="javax.faces.Integer" id="test"
				value="#{SourceSearchBean.reportedRecordsComp}" styleClass="smallSelect">
				<f:selectItem itemLabel=">" itemValue="0" />
				<f:selectItem itemLabel="<" itemValue="1" />
			</h:selectOneMenu>


Der member reportedRecordsComp ist vom Typ Integer aber ich erhalte immer einen Validierungsfehler:
"test": Value is not a valid option.

Ich erhalte den gleichen Fehler ohne das converter Attribut.


----------



## WeirdAl (26. Jun 2007)

Hi,
versuch es mal mit anderen itemLabels. Evtl. gibt es Probleme mit "<" und ">".

Cu
Alex


----------



## Sanix (26. Jun 2007)

Hi, Danke für deine Antwort aber leider tritt immer noch derselbe Fehler auf.


----------



## WeirdAl (26. Jun 2007)

Mhh,
ist #{SourceSearchBean.reportedRecordsComp} ein String? Ansonsten sieht eigentlich alles richtig aus.

Cu
Alex


----------



## Sanix (27. Jun 2007)

Hi,
Es war wieder Mal ein richtig "dummer" Fehler :-/
Ich habe Mal ein Downgrade von JSF 1.0.5 zu 1.03 gemacht und es funktioniert wieder. Die Java Entwickler bei uns haben auch gesagt, dass 1.0.5 ziemlich buggy ist.


----------

